
Covid-19 Employer Hall of Fame/Shame (Crowdsourced) - KoftaBob
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XdHdX4ygeuoKQ2bzAQgv7TkHFW7Mu05Ml3sw3QrK9Q0/edit?usp=sharing
======
markx2
Others

[https://didtheyhelp.com/](https://didtheyhelp.com/)

[https://www.lewiscotter.com/brands](https://www.lewiscotter.com/brands) (more
UK focused)

~~~
KoftaBob
Even better! Thanks.

